# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Preciso identificar isto!

## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Alguém que identifique isto!



 :Olá:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas.
> 
> Alguém que identifique isto!


Boas penso que são xénias ou anthelias!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.



Eu apostava mais em *Briareum sp.*. Podes ver aqui.

Mas, como não tenho a certeza, a minha aposta iria também para *Clavularia sp.*. Podes ver aqui.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas.
> 
> 
> 
> Eu apostava mais em *Briareum sp.*. Podes ver aqui.
> 
> Mas, como não tenho a certeza, a minha aposta iria também para *Clavularia sp.*. Podes ver aqui.


Boa aposta!
lool parece mais a que dissestes...


 :Pracima:

----------

